# Ice Cube Tray Sushi



## Cerise (Sep 11, 2012)

Loving this idea for quick sushi for an appetizer, using an ice cube tray.

Spray the ice cube tray with nonstick spray, put your topping on the bottom, spoon cooled sushi rice in each cube, cover the tray with plastic wrap, and chill. Place the tray face down on a cutting board and slide out.

The possibilities for fillings are endless, i.e. salman, crab, shrimp, avocado...

Make Nigiri Sushi Quickly in an Ice Cube Tray

HOW TO: Make Ice Cube Tray Sushi | Inhabitots


----------



## roadfix (Sep 11, 2012)

Just to contrast, from one extreme to the other, I just finished watching a sushi documentary on Neflix streaming video:

Netflix : Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with Bucktom. Making sushi is not hard and it can rolled with a zip-lock bag if you don't have a mat.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 12, 2012)

I wouldn't chill the rice, but if I wanted nigiri, using an ice cube tray would be ok. I have some little molds to form the rice, and they are just a bit bigger than an ice cube.

Nigiri Sushi – Sushi

(The text on that sight is a little 'Engrish-y', but there are pix of nigiri.)


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2012)

Freebie kindle book (hurry! the books don't stay free for long):

How To Make Sushi - The Basics (Japanese Cooking at Home): Mai Ueda,Brent Sorrentino,Drew Kelly: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Cerise (Sep 28, 2012)

It isn't actually sushi. (The diced tomatoes, mayonnaise, etc. in the link I provided was a dead giveaway.) (I'm not a sushi lover, either.) The reason I posted this, was to open the imagination to a variety of colorful & tasty fillings for quick (sushi-*looking* or sushi-*like*) appetizers. The additions of mayo, the cooiking spray & chilling (I would think) helps it stick together & make it easier to pop out of the trays.  I was thinking leftover rice could work too.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 28, 2012)

Psych!  ...


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 28, 2012)

So many types of sushi, I Love them all. I just hand press and find it quicker then using a mold. Of course I do use moulds for pressed sushi and inside out square sushi. To me it's a labor of love.The nice thing about molds is it will make a nice presantation because of the uniformity. Sushi is an art.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually enjoy watching the sushi chefs in front of me with their culinary skills.  These guys are so good with their hands.


----------



## CookDroyd (Oct 23, 2012)

I prefer making California rolls. You get to pick what you want to put in and the kids have lots of fun coming up with their own concoctions.


----------

